# I like black neon tetras



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2008)

Because...


----------



## TDI-line (25 Apr 2008)

Yes, have to agress they do look very understated and cool.


----------



## Azaezl (25 Apr 2008)

They are very beautiful  I think anything would look spectacular in one of your tanks & with your photography skills!


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Apr 2008)

I'm a big fan, yours shoal so well too. Mine never did.
Loving the photos mate.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2008)

They look great  But I have gone off fish slightly lol just concentrating on the plants for the time being.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2008)

Thanks, everyone.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan, yours shoal so well too. Mine never did.
> Loving the photos mate.



Dan - Yes, it's weird how they shoal constantly without the need to 'scare' them.  I wonder if it's the heavy flow (20x turnover) and/or bright light (6 wpg).  Cheers mate.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> They look great  But I have gone off fish slightly lol just concentrating on the plants for the time being.



Plants are sure easier to photograph effectively for me!  

I had to use ISO 800 to capture these with 1/100 at f/5.  And that's with 96w HO T5 over 60cm.  Next purchase after a macro lens is the Canon 580EX II flashgun.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I had to use ISO 800 to capture these with 1/100 at f/5.  And that's with 96w HO T5 over 60cm.  Next purchase after a macro lens is the Canon 580EX II flashgun.


I have the flashgun for my camera and works pretty good, also had a macro ring flash, but thats not good for aquariums, didn't make much use of it, sold it in the end.


----------



## Ray (25 Apr 2008)

Newbie photography question here   : if I use the flash on my camera I get reflections and poor colours and it generally looks better without.  Does having a flash gun get around all that or am I better just putting 250W bulbs in a couple of angle poise lamps?


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2008)

Ray said:
			
		

> Newbie photography question here   : if I use the flash on my camera I get reflections and poor colours and it generally looks better without.  Does having a flash gun get around all that or am I better just putting 250W bulbs in a couple of angle poise lamps?


You will need to take the photos at a slight angle and also put a diffusor on the flash unit, if you don't have a proper diffusor, the easiest way to create a diffusor is to cover the flash with a piece of white printer paper.
Flash guns are better as some are also wireless and you can put them above the water level rather than in front so you don't get any shadows on the photos.


----------



## beeky (25 Apr 2008)

You can't tell it's at ISO800. If it were a film camera I'm sure you'd be able to see the grain.

Are there any compacts that you can set the ISO?


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> You can't tell it's at ISO800. If it were a film camera I'm sure you'd be able to see the grain.
> 
> Are there any compacts that you can set the ISO?



The top end DSLRs these days go 6400+ without grain!

There are plenty of compacts with adjustable ISO.  My Nikon P3 for one.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

My fuji finepix F31fd you can set the ISO up to 3200 if you want but where is quite noticeable grain and the colours aren't nearly as good.

Sam


----------



## elanmak (26 Apr 2008)

We like Black Neons Tetras too....but only male ones!!
They spawn easily and the shoal grows rapidly.
After a while the females become like 'feeders', bloated and swollen with eggs.
But the males are lovely, that red eyebrow is delightful.
A very under rated fish.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2008)

elanmak said:
			
		

> We like Black Neons Tetras too....but only male ones!!
> They spawn easily and the shoal grows rapidly.
> After a while the females become like 'feeders', bloated and swollen with eggs.
> But the males are lovely, that red eyebrow is delightful.
> A very under rated fish.



Ah, yes.  I remember a coversation with you, Elaine about this...


----------



## Wolfenrook (8 May 2008)

That does it!

*note to self, intensify pressuring wife that black neons are gorgeous!!*

She always pulls a face when I mention getting some in the shop, she's never seen them settled and happy.

Ade


----------



## beeky (9 May 2008)

Some fish are quite underrated these days as they don't stand out in shops as much as the flashy colour morphs that have been bred. I find it disappointing that if I go into a shop I can't find a natural dwarf or honey gourami, ram etc and all that's offered are the red/sunset/blue type morphs. Less is more as they say. I find chequer barbs really nice and subtle for instance.


----------



## Aeropars (14 May 2008)

I have a Panasonic Lumix which you can set the ISO on.


----------



## beeky (22 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you might be on to something there. After I increased flow on my tank my glowlight tetras started shoaling alot more. Maybe just a temporary thing until they get used to it, but we'll see.


----------

